# past hardwater pics and stories 2.0



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

share some pics/fishtail of stories to share of past icefishing trips. buddy eric with his 12' monster bluegill


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Me & Dad in the early 1970's at Lake Dorothy in Norton Ohio. We ice fished most weekends during my youth...going to Spencer Lake, Lake Dorothy, Mogadore & Portage Lakes... along with a trip to Erie for perch when there were no limits.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

That picture brings back memories of the late 80s when Vic DeAngelis was the caretaker there and I worked for the City of Norton. Loved fishing Dorothy. Had lots of 100 fish days on the brushpile just off the pavillion! Uhhh John......someone colored your mustache dark in that picture


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Icebucketjohn & son,Nathan January 2011


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

February 2014, lots of ice that year... caught this 6# pig while bluegill fishing...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

matts carp




__
Big Joshy


__
Jan 20, 2009


__
1



a 38&quot; carp from indian lake through the ice. It hit a rapala tipped with a minnow.





My buddy with the only carp I have ever seen eat a jiggin rap and minnow LOL


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

My first year ice fishing on Lake Erie me and my buddy went out with a two-stroke sport quad and my two person shanty my father-in-law bought for me.

Went out in the morning scared as hell and by noon a storm came in with 20+ mile an hour winds and I could not see shore anymore.

It was not very smart


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Upgraded my shanty and started going out with somebody who knew what he was doing ,Tim Huntindoggie on OGF, and started catching fish.

So excited to see the polar vortex coming I hope we actually get a chance to go on the big lake this year.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hoping for a long cold winter. Getting the shanty out of the shed this week and ready to go. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

december 23rd last year!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just my girls on veterans park lake waiting on the stocked trout. 20 and 18 now and still like going.


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

My biggest walleye to date and through the ice by West sister in 2014. 12.4lbs what a ball. Hoping for more good ice!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Also caught near West Sister in Feb of 2014. Measured 31.75 long, 22.5" girth. Took this pic and stuffed her back down the hole. Length/girth estimator calculation put her in the low to mid 14's.











#eriegoldfishingadventures


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve only been addicted to the ice for a couple of years now. This is from my first trip on the ice. We spent a few nights in a sleeper on Houghton. Didn’t catch may fish, but still had a GOOD time!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Rooster said:


> I’ve only been addicted to the ice for a couple of years now. This is from my first trip on the ice. We spent a few nights in a sleeper on Houghton. Didn’t catch may fish, but still had a GOOD time!


What is the clear stuff in the pint mason jar? I'm guessing cough medicine. Looks like something I've had that made me cough.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)




----------

